# Остеохондроз и автомобиль



## Geolog (14 Фев 2007)

Добрый вечер. Посоветуйте, можно ли после моей травмы водить автомобиль, который стоит уже 2,5 года в гараже или завязать с вождением. 

МРТ позвоночника и спиного мозга.(08/08/06) На серии МР-томограмм НИЖЕ-ГРУДНОГО и ПОЯСНИЧНОГО-КРЕСТЦОВОГО отделов позв.с уровня Th9 отмечаются выраженная клиновидная деформация, значительное снижение высоты тела L1 с элементами фрагментации и смещением в позв.канал, что опред.форм.патол.кифоза, углом откр.к переди и умер.компр.дура.мешка в в сегменте Th12. Имеются краевые передние и задние экзостозы. Позвон.канал на уровне L4-14 мм.(N-15мм). Задняя продол. и желтые связки незнач.неравн.утолщ., мягкие ткани без особен.

На фоне умерен.дегенер.измен.межпозв.дисков без выраж.сниж. высоты протрузии дисков в позв.канал не отмеч., межпозв.диск Th12-L1 четко не диффер. Спинной мозг и эпиконус без очаговых измен., корешки конского хвоста четко диффер. 

Заключение: посл.компр.перел.L1.Умер.выраж.проявл.деформ.спонд . и остеох.поясн.крест.отд.позв.


----------



## Ell (14 Фев 2007)

*Моё мнение* -можно good и нужно, если есть  
Важно правильно сидеть за рулем.


----------



## Geolog (24 Фев 2007)

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как правильно водить авто при остеохондрозе, посадка, спец.сидение, зеркала, руль, как, например, поменять колесо и подкачать колеса, поворачиваться, расслабляться. Спасибо.


----------



## Ell (24 Фев 2007)

А посмотрите.
*Доктор Ступин* когда-то давал эту ссылочку с картинками

http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/pravilnoe-povedenie-kartinki/


----------



## Кронмед (25 Фев 2007)

Geolog написал(а):


> Добрый вечер.Подскажите,как правильно водить авто при остеохондрозе,посадка,спец.сидение,зеркала,руль,как например поменять колесо и подкачать колеса,поворачиваться,расслаблятся.Спасибо.


Главный принцип: не ездить,nono  при любой имеющейся возможности!


----------



## Анатолий (25 Фев 2007)

Geolog
Пролечите остеохондроз!
Проводите профилактические мероприятия, и катайтесь сколько угодно, но будьте внимательны на дорогах!


----------



## Geolog (25 Фев 2007)

Добрый вечер, Анатолий. Я был бы Вам очень признателен, если Вы дали мне рекомендации, как лечить и где. 

В моем случаи советовали или консервативное лечение (какое?) или санаторно-курортное в Саки, но в Саки я пока один поехать не могу, так что вся надежда на Москву или Подмосковье. Жду ответа. Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (25 Фев 2007)

Я так понимаю, травма была  2,5 года назад?
На сегодняшний день, какое самочувствие, что беспокоит.


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

А я бы, уважаемый *Geolog*, хотела бы уточнить.

1. Ваш сайт? Он - Ваш? Вы даете ссылки сами на клиники и санатории?


2. Остеохондроз или перелом все же?

3. Я Вас убедительно прошу удалить с Вашей гостевой посты под моим ником, скопированные с этого сайта.

Sorry. off-top.


----------



## Geolog (25 Фев 2007)

До 10 февраля все было нормально, ничего не болело, дома ходил без трости, каждый день занимался гимнастикой, сделал 1 раз переползание на тазе и вот до сегодняшнекго дня болит спина в месте травмы и дальше через левую ягодицу к мизинцу, сделал 6 уколов Мовалиса, полежал 3 дня-отпустило, как начинаю ходить, сидеть, боль появляется снова, снимаю горчичниками, а в остальном здоровье в норме.

Добавлено через 10 минут 
Добрый вечер, Ell. Что Вас смутило в ссылках о клиниках и санаториях, это те места, где я сам был или мои знакомые по несчастью. А остеохондроз - последствия компрес.перелома.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2007)

Организация лечебного процесса - задача врача.
В остором периоде (тот, что был у Вас 10 дней назад), требует одних мероприятий, в подостром периоде (это сейчас)-других и т.д. 

Ответить на Ваш вопрос-Что делать?
Можно попытаться так:

1. Проблему острой боли Вам решили и приближаетесь к периоду ремиссии..
2. Физическую реабилитацию, видимо Вы не проводили, но жизнь уже натренировала Вас на уровень самообслуживания, ну и ещё чуть больше, раз Вы ставите вопрос об автомобиле.
3. Теперь желательно восстановиться до уровня профессиональной работоспособности (надеюсь не геологом, но дайте информацию-кем) 

Вот и давайте разберём ситуацию по задачам в период предстоящей ремиссии (надеюсь она вот-вот наступит, а в подостром периоде, в котром Вы находитесь-надо к врачу, или ждать когда само пройдет, или делать по минимиму. Это отдельная тема)):
*Первая задача. *Не раздвигать защитный блок в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте. Если позвонки в ПДС будут двигаться, то будет возникать боль и воспаление. 
Это значит, что важно научится правильному поведению, чтобы не сорвать защитный блок позвоночника (на форуме и на сайте есть всё о правильном поведении.
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/praviln...edenie-sowety/
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/praviln...enie-kartinki/
Сразу вопрос, в свете этой зачачи. Как Вы думаете надо ли носить ВАм корсет и носите  ли Вы его.

*Вторая задача. * Обеспечить хорошую подвижность позвонков выше больного места. Это значит, что необходима правильная лечебная физкультура. Повторюсь правильная значит выше, а не на больном месте, где перелом, а именно в этом и состоит особенность подбора видов лечебной физкультуры при наличии травмы позвоночника (впрочем как и при грыже диска)
Сразу вопрос, в свете этой зачачи. Гимнастика для больного места нужна, но как Вы думаете она больше будет динамическая или статическая. И если динамическая то до какого уровня-до боли или через боль.


----------



## Анатолий (25 Фев 2007)

Geolog
Какой Ваш возраст.
Скажите, а раньше были такие боли.
 Вам необходимо сделать МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Возможно, появилась проблема именно там. Такая картина бывает при протрузии или грыжи поясничного отдела позвоночника. Постарайтесь пройти обследования в ближайшие дни.


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Geolog написал(а):


> Добрый вечер,Ell.Что Вас смутило в ссылках о клиниках и санаториях,это те места,где я сам был или мои знакомые по несчастью.А остеохондроз последствия компрес.перелома.



Добрый вечер. А почему сейчас не хотите там же пролечиться?

Я Вас очень прошу убрать меня из гостевой 

Кстати, геологом полезно даже работать - ходьба и ходьба.

А за рулем по любому легче, даже при обострениях.


----------



## Анатолий (25 Фев 2007)

Острый период лечат только в стационарных клиниках.


----------



## Geolog (25 Фев 2007)

Добрый вечер, д-р Ступин. Корсет ношу полужесткий, кроме сна. Гимнастику делаю только лежа, только легкую руки, ноги, шея, статическую сейчас не делаю, при боли гимнастику не делаю, занимаю просто удобную позу и боль проходит. А с геологией придется закончить, хотя со мной служил один майор после компрес.перелома (упал в горах), так он от нас не отставал, целый день на ногах по экспедициям, но, к сожалению, умер 10 лет назад.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Анатолий, Вы совершенно правы, завтра поеду к нервопотологу на консультацию, сделаю МРТ. Результаты сообщу.


----------



## Анатолий (25 Фев 2007)

Будем ждать результатов.
Если не сложно, напишите Нам результаты.


----------



## Geolog (25 Фев 2007)

Ell, я то наоборот хочу, например в Пушкино я отдыхал 10 лет назад, что там сейчас говорят по разному, в Загорских далях, была моя сестра, тоже лет 9 назад, я слышал, там есть реалибитация болезней позвоночника в воде, очень хорошие отзывы о Саки, соседка каждый год там лечится, центр Леди мне очень помог, у Дикуля посоветовали консервативное лечение, ЦСМ рефлесотерапию и иглоукалывание, массаж.


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Изучая вопрос санаторного лечения, я пришла к выводу, что по цене и качеству (мне конкретно) доступны санатории Белоруссии. Наши санатории Лен.области весьма достойны в плане услуг, но стоят дороже.
Саки всегда отличались квалификацией. Спору нет.
Подмосковные санатории - я не знаю и не рискну.


----------



## Geolog (25 Фев 2007)

Ell,не подскажите адресок в Белоруссии, ностальгия по этой замечательной республике, с удовольствием посетил бы.


----------



## Ell (25 Фев 2007)

Подскажу.
Изучайте.

http://www.avelina.ru/index.php?tr=sk-belarus

Мои знакомые объездили практически все санатории Минской и Витебской области. У них тоже спины. Последний раз были осенью 2006. Довольны.
И лечением, и обслуживанием, и ценами.

Что еще могу добавить -т ам, как раз, учитывают сопутствующие заболевания, что не может не радовать.
Конкретные санатории не называю, ибо-сами понимаете  

Собираюсь в конце лета все же съездить на реабилитацию, дней на 12, в какой-нибудь.


----------



## Вальдемар (14 Мар 2007)

Здравствуйте! Как и геолога, меня интересует вопрос относительно полезности езды на велосипеде. Десять лет назад имел прострел в области поясницы. Три дня назад появились боли в левой ноге. 

Сегодня сделал ренген, но не запомнил всего диагноза. Есть грыжа, что-то с L1 и S... Все время ездил на велосипеде и проблем не было. Прочитал рекомендации по физ. нагрузкам, где велосипед не упоминается. 

Уважаемые специалисты, так можно продолжать пользоваться велосипедом?
Спасибо.


----------



## Ell (14 Мар 2007)

*Вальдемар*, разумнее было бы сначала выложить данные Вашего обследования, а затем задавать вопрос о велосипеде.
Не всегда велосипед полезен. Может и привести к крайне нежелательным последствиям.


----------



## Вальдемар (15 Мар 2007)

Спасибо, понял. Завтра перепишу диагноз.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

И если есть снимки, покажите их нам.


----------

